
A review of all available Hacker News iPad Apps - danielh
http://daniel.hepper.net/blog/2011/09/a-review-of-all-available-hacker-news-ipad-apps/
======
smackfu
Last time I looked through the iPhone clients, they seemed to all be
overpriced, and half were abandoned and had one-star reviews saying they
didn't work anymore.

I'm not going to spend $5 on a reader just so it can break when the developer
gets tired of it next month. I wish pg would just make a mobile stylesheet, or
at least not make it fixed width.

~~~
z92
That might have to do with very low demand. Like 1 download/week. Only
assumption though.

~~~
smackfu
I think someone could definitely get a lot of visibility writing a free good
Hacker News client, instead of trying to charge $3 and being annoyed that no
one buys it.

------
bengillies
Just curious, but what's wrong with the web version, viewed through Safari?

Or failing that, something like Flipboard?

~~~
pieter
The links are a bit small to click on comfortably, and the comments are
rendered a bit too wide, which makes you have to zoom in and pan to read them.

------
veyron
The Hacker News HD page <http://www.welikeinc.com/> says "COMING SOON" for
that app...

~~~
danielh
Well, it is available on the store. I didn't check the support pages, to be
honest.

------
kevinburke
Hacker News HD has been crashing for me for the past two months. The only way
I can get it to work (for a day or so) is by uninstalling and reinstalling the
app.

~~~
danielh
That is strange, Hacker News HD works fine for me and never crashed during my
tests. I found Hacker News! (the app with the blue icon) to be very unstable.

~~~
danielh
I presented my findings at the HN Cologne Meetup yesterday evening and one
attendant had the same issues with Hacker News HD. I guess I have to revise my
conclusions.

------
ahrens
I have tried all of them and now I use reeder and I'm very happy with it!

